# new to southwest ohio



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

FYI... there is a new ranch to hunt in southwest ohio 
I have nothing to do with this new ranch, I talked to the man that runs it
and thought some of you guys may want to know about it... He has whitetail that score 140 and up and even one over 200 points...the guys name was Steve the ranch is called BBD Ranch @513-608-8803 & 513-737-0816 Good Luck...


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

PS... he also has...
Blue slate turkey...
eastern wild turkey...
chinese ring neck pheasant...


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Does he have tall fences that take the sport out of killing the animals? If so, no thanks.


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

does that mean you won't fish in a small pond or a lake that has a tall wall of rocks (A Dam) or do you only fish rivers? this can be a good place for guys that like to hunt with a limit time to fill there game bag... so lighten up and dont throw rocks...


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Actually I do find fishing small ponds to be somewhat boring. I like the challenge of locating and/ or patterning fish, but that is way different than paying to kill an animal in a pen and claiming it a trophy. That is questionable to me. So is the free advertising that you are giving this ranch that you claim to have no connection to.

People that hunt in pens are not short on time, they are short on ethics. If you have the money to pay for a kill, you could find the time to hunt. If you were a sportsman. We are all busy, if hunting is not priority enough to make time for it, don't hunt. Lack of time is a poor excuse to hunt in a pen, in my opinion. It is completely different if one was hunting for food, but the people who would patronize an establishment such as this are not killing for food. 

I'm sure some disagree, and I'm sure there are isolated circumstances that someone could justify. Just my opinion.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I like your opinion Treebass. I also like that people can go and hunt in these places. The only reason being is that it keeps them away from me and the public lands I hunt.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm with Treebass, too. Can't stand the "canned hunt" business & think it gives all true sportsmen a bad reputation.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I feel the same way.. so go advertise your/his ranch somewhere else.... High fence hunts are a joke, run buy jokes, and hunted by jokes.... Fishing a small pond and hunting a high fence for one is like comparing apples to oranges. 

Now if you said something like seining a small pond is like hunting a high fence would be more appropriate..


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Give Mr. Yates a break, he was just letting you know it was out there.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

AEFISHING said:


> Give Mr. Yates a break, he was just letting you know it was out there.


i totaly agree. this site is to share info, and thats all he was doing. have a little compassion for the new guys. i dont care much for high fence hunts myself. but i dont bash a guy that wants to use a crossbow either. so please think about the things you might do that others dont like. some dont think you should use live bait. i,d be lost without my crawlers on erie. you can give your view on something without bashing him so bad.

thanks for trying to share your info. and sorry for the reception you got. welcome aboard.
sherman


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

No, he was not "just letting us know it was out there" , he was advertising for a place he's obviously associated with for free. 
And, I use a crossbow (two bad shoulders) & live bait, but canned hunts & high fences are unacceptable in my book. Been doing fair chase for over 40 years and that's the only way.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I may be wrong but we are allowed to give opinions. Free advertisement = free criticism. Not to mention* I my self was saying that his third post had no legitimacy.* If you are advertizing high fence hunt you better be prepared to to get criticism.

*As for the crossbow commit, why should you bash crossbow's?* Not a hole lot of difference between them and a compound bows. If you shoot a traditional bow then BASH AWAY, if you don't then you don't have a leg to stand on. P.S. I just got back from a 3-D shoot an hour ago. Yes, with my compound bow. Got there late (no practice) so I didn't us my recurve like I had planed.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

wildman said:


> Not a hole lot of difference between them and a compound bows. [/B]Got there late (no practice) so I didn't us my recurve like I had planed.


Last time time I checked there was a big difference between crossbows and compounds. That's why folks with "2 bad shoulders" switch to using them. I'm still resisting that switch, I have 2 tore rotator cuffs. I too have been bow hunting for close to 40 years and shooting archery for close to 50.
Just cause ya shoot a recurve doesn't make you better sportsman. Most people who shoot recurves (myself included) should not hunt with them.
Pick the weapon you want, the style you want & the place you want and go have fun. Let the other fella do the same. If his style isn't for you, so what...you aren't in charge.

To you guys who don't know Mr Yates, it truely is your loss. (I only know him vaguely) He has helped a ton of people...... just to be nice.

PS....I don't do the high fence thing myself but that's my choice. If thats what some one else wants to do that's his business. I'm not in charge either


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I really don't see a huge difference between the two. I hunt a lot with my crossbow. I guess with a scope it is easier. Just got back to shooting a compound bow hear lately. Not a hole lot of difference between the two.... Just in the last two years I have shot the recurve. If you seen me shoot you would see I need to shoot a lot more...

I am sure Yates is a nice guy...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

wildman said:


> I may be wrong but we are allowed to give opinions. Free advertisement = free criticism. Not to mention* I my self was saying that his third post had no legitimacy.* If you are advertizing high fence hunt you better be prepared to to get criticism.
> 
> *As for the crossbow commit, why should you bash crossbow's?* Not a hole lot of difference between them and a compound bows. If you shoot a traditional bow then BASH AWAY, if you don't then you don't have a leg to stand on. P.S. I just got back from a 3-D shoot an hour ago. Yes, with my compound bow. Got there late (no practice) so I didn't us my recurve like I had planed.


hey i wasnt bashing crossbows i was just using that to make a point. and thats that you dont have to bash someone just because they choose a different way of doing something. or tell others that might be interested. now if somebody knows hes getting a kick back, then thats a different story. and i believe others have a right to there views on what they dont want to do. and i did use a compound bow untill my neck got so bad i couldnt use it any more. and if i had someone elce that bow hunted i would get a crossbow myself.
sherman


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

I would like to know how many of you guys put in for the NASA Plumbrook hunt becaus if so you cant knock the fact that the ranch might be fenced because that is exactly what the NASA hunt is. Its canned. Now i dont like canned hunts no more than you guys do but the fact is that they exist so theres no reason to get bent out of shape and give anyone a hard time.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Does fishing a small pond in a high fenced area count...j/k....I think the man has a rite to do as he pleases.....What if he wants to use a highpowered riffle in ohio, I cant bash him....I dont think he deserves to get smashed. If he never went hunting and wanted to learn a few things and kill an animal.....Also mabey he doesnt trust all the yahoo's on public land.....I could list 100 reasons....The monst important is HE has the money to do it !!!


----------

